# post pics



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

i didnt really see much pics of re-done interiors except a few

so post them up if u have made your own desighn from: 

neon,woodgrain,velvet,leather,and evn mirrors worked in to the interior

for me and the rest of us who need ideas

Image Hosting


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

damn i know there are some guys out there that have some custom interiors post them up


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

i found this in another postImage Hosting


----------



## Stoney904 (Apr 6, 2006)

[/IMG]


----------



## Stoney904 (Apr 6, 2006)

[/IMG]


----------



## Stoney904 (Apr 6, 2006)

[/IMG]


----------



## Stoney904 (Apr 6, 2006)

[/IMG]


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

damn


----------



## 89sdimedave (Dec 18, 2006)

I love the orange and white. Looks like that was prolly a pretty penny.


----------



## Stoney904 (Apr 6, 2006)

naw actually it was only 2 G's


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

this is my friends interior it was like $1500 or so. i love the headliner, its beautifull in person!


----------



## Stoney904 (Apr 6, 2006)

tight work homie


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

nice


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

wonder what mines gonna cost :dunno: only thing i leavin to someone else is seat upholsetery and painter is gonna shoot the dash


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

around here its about $500 for all the seats and $700 for pillow tops.


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

500$ around from a guy i know for every one


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jan 17 2007, 04:47 PM~7014838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


better pics


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pastorstoney_@Jan 20 2007, 05:07 AM~7038126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yo man, did u do that or have it done?? thats sorta how im gonna do my door panels


----------



## Stoney904 (Apr 6, 2006)

i had it done dawg.


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Jan 29 2007, 09:15 PM~7123454
> *better pics
> 
> 
> ...


badass :cheesy: ........TU MADRE.....................i really hate you...... :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jan 31 2007, 08:01 PM~7143169
> *badass :cheesy: ........TU MADRE.....................i really hate you...... :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

4 subs in the rear deck? damn ...im not gonna get the seats man im gonna spend more $ and get some monte carlo buckets ... cus it will be less of a hassle when i get the whole set reupholstered.. sorry for puttin u thru that


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Feb 1 2007, 08:49 PM~7153167
> *4 subs in the rear deck? damn ...im not gonna get the seats man im gonna spend more $ and get some monte carlo buckets ... cus it will be less of a hassle when i get the whole set reupholstered.. sorry for puttin u thru that
> *


no prob. the trunk is really small and taken up with hydro's


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Jeepney :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Feb 2 2007, 04:30 PM~7159644
> *Jeepney  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks like it would smell like curry


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Feb 2 2007, 07:22 PM~7160626
> *looks like it would smell like curry
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rodeo (Sep 18, 2006)

At a quick first glance that spare looked bald!


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Feb 2 2007, 04:30 PM~7159644
> *Jeepney  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



WAAAZZUUUUUUUUPPPPP!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Stoney904 (Apr 6, 2006)

[/IMG]









[/IMG]








[/IMG]

finally got my interior finished :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

Pls show more interior pics!!


----------



## Stoney904 (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by One Of A Kind_@Feb 8 2007, 12:48 PM~7209100
> *Pls show more interior pics!!
> *


more pics coming for mine just waiting on my switch panel and audio shit to go in.


----------



## andre$$ (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pastorstoney_@Feb 7 2007, 09:38 PM~7204506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Super clean--Good work :thumbsup:


----------



## Stoney904 (Apr 6, 2006)

[/IMG]









[/IMG]

more pics


----------



## Stoney904 (Apr 6, 2006)

[/IMG]









[/IMG]









[/IMG]


----------



## Stoney904 (Apr 6, 2006)

[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pastorstoney_@Feb 10 2007, 02:22 AM~7224167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 clean!!!


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

headliner in progress


----------

